# The Ratings Game.......



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Where EVERYONE'S a loser! When a driver rates a pax with a 4* because pax didn't tip in cash, only to find out minutes or hours later pax actually DID tip but in the app! Now pax rating is dinged for absolutely no reason and enough 4*s or worse, and pax finds it harder and harder or even impossible to catch a ride as most drivers have their own "i don't pick up anyone with a rating lower than...."

Same crap with pax throwing out 4*s or lower to the driver for no real reason other than they just don't like you or are looking for free rides. Enough of these senseless ratings and driver suddenly gets frequent "rider cancelled" just moments after accepting said ride. Or wose yet, driver reaches the dreaded 4.6 threshold and BAM! Driver has been kicked to the curb. 

So, in the end, EVERYONE loses. 
The driver, the pax and OOHBER.

When will pax and Oohber come to realize that it is JUST A RIDE from point A to pont B (and sometime point C and D) but thats neither here or there. Oh wait! Sorry, im getting distracted. Now where we. Oh yes. IT'S JUST A RIDE! NOTHING MORE NOTHING LESS! !!

Comments?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If a driver has over 1000 rides , then under 3 ratings should be thrown out, provided he has had good ratings throughout the 1000 rides .
Drivers who drive more than 5 hours a day should be given some extra 
Protection 
If more complains pops up about the driver , you can use TOS reason to bring his ratings down .


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Happy hour well underway I see...cheers!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> When a driver rates a pax with a 4* because pax didn't tip in cash, only to find out minutes or hours later pax actually DID tip but in the app! Comments?


Well, yea but ..... uh, NOW YOU HAVE TO DECLARE IT ON YOUR TAXES. 
Yeah, that's it!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sort a like,... "It's just the Internet", Right ? LMFAO . 

That's just brakes of the game. Do more Lyft, at least the pax have a chance to tip you. Beit through the app though.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a 4.97 rating. I, literally have 9/500 scores less that 5. Only one score is a 2 and I have a 1. 

No, the idiots that rated me a 1 or 2 don't bother me at all. The seven 4 stars are insignificant as well. 

It's plenty fare.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I have a 4.97 rating. I, literally have 9/500 scores less that 5. Only one score is a 2 and I have a 1.
> 
> No, the idiots that rated me a 1 or 2 don't bother me at all. The seven 4 stars are insignificant as well.
> 
> It's plenty fare.


Fair*


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Let the drivers be. Cheap service usually equals bad service. Are you also throwing some knowledge to Uber?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> pax finds it harder and harder or even impossible to catch a ride as most drivers have their own "i don't pick up anyone with a rating lower than...."


That's okay. Due to driver saturation, there will always be someone who will pick a pax up, regardless of rating and/or location of pickup.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber should calculate a Riders ratings at the end of the week. so the rider will not know who rated them low and not retaliate against the driver for giving a low rating


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Uber should calculate a Riders ratings at the end of the week. so the rider will not know who rated them low and not retaliate against the driver for giving a low rating


They actually do something like that. They do it to drivers too.


----------

